# A Big Thank You



## cortinajim (Sep 12, 2009)

Thank you all that voted for me to get my old green machine into Waxstock again ,Thanks also to John ,PJ ,Dom and all there teams for putting on a great show There was some great cars there and I was very pleased to come out on top ,It was good to put some faces to names on here and was kept busy all day Liked the venue and a bed room in the same building was very good
Well done to the Ford Escort and BMW For 2nd and 3rd
Thank you all again


----------



## Rabidracoon28 (May 31, 2012)

Well deserved pal. Looks even better in real life 👍


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Well done Jim


----------



## herbiedacious (Sep 27, 2010)

Congratulations on yet another well deserved win.


----------



## ROMEYR32 (Mar 27, 2011)

As said well done Jim, stunning car. Nice to of met you both


----------



## Jonnybbad (Jun 12, 2013)

A stunning example a credit to you for keeping that way well done it's well deserved I'd say


----------



## O`Neil (Aug 13, 2007)

Superb Jim, well done :thumb:


----------



## 66Cobra (May 27, 2012)

Congratulations pictures don't do it justice better in real life.
Great Day.


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

Ahhh, the famous deck chairs in the background too!!


----------



## Hasan1 (Jul 1, 2011)

Congratulations on another win jim.


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

It does look even more stunning in the flesh. A real credit to you 👍


----------



## kartman (Aug 2, 2012)

Great work on the win it looked great


----------



## waxy (Feb 27, 2006)

Does anyone know if the judging criteria has been changed for this years event? I would have thought that swirls wouldn't have been acceptable on a restored car at such an event?


----------



## ROMEYR32 (Mar 27, 2011)

waxy said:


> Does anyone know if the judging criteria has been changed for this years event? I would have thought that swirls wouldn't have been acceptable on a restored car at such an event?


I`d contact them direct mate rather than bringing it up on Jims thread, I`m sure all things are taken fairly into account.


----------



## D.Taylor R26 (Feb 5, 2012)

It seems to shine more with every year ive seen it at waxstock. 

Congratulations on 1st place. Very well deserved

Dave


----------



## BRUNBERG (Oct 21, 2010)

Congratulations on winning Jim. It was a genuine pleasure to meet you and great to see the green machine in the metal.

Thoroughly deserved winner and you made it look so easy lol.


----------

